# Guy couple moving to Dubai



## exguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello!

We are a guy couple moving to Dubai next month and we were wondering how is it like? it seems to be illegal to live together, but I guess we could be just normal flatmates no? would we need to rent a 2 bedroom apartment or it is fine with a one bedroom apartment? do we need to tip security and our maid if we get one? are there gay bars or restaurants?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi there,

Same sex co-habiting is not a problem so you won't face any issues there. This is an Islamic country however and as far as I know homosexuality is not accepted religiously so public displays of affection are a definite no-no.

I'm sure there are gay bars here too but it won't be publicised because of the point above.

Good luck with your move


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome on your upcoming new adventure in Dubai.

I would suggest that you do a price comparison between and 1 bed and a 2 bed. I say this only because you may have family and friends visiting - but if you want to discourage visitors then a 1 bed flat!!!! A 2 bed will also give you much more room. And NO you don't have to pay anyone as long as they see you two as being flatmates!!! It is common for women/women to share apartments, as well as men/men, and they are flatmates.

There are "guy" bars, but they are not advertised. I would say keep your personal life personal. Don't refer to your "other half" or "partner". Public displays of affection would be fround upon. As has been said, this is an Islamic country and same s.ex relationships are against the law. But, having said that, there are certain nationalities/cultures where men holding hands or walking arm in arm is acceptable, but I don't think you will be able to pull it off without drawing attention.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Make 5 posts, then PM me.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Guys "exguy" has to be a troll. Suggest he is not fed.


----------



## exguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Guys "exguy" has to be a troll. Suggest he is not fed.


Sorry? I am not too sure if you are joking...

Thanks for the info! really appreciate it, I am moving first then my bf is moving 1-2 months after me so will have time to get a picture I guess!

Mr Rossi sure let me send u a message thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Seems to be a fair way of finding other like minded "gents"!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Just dont lead anyone on to whats really going on and you should be ok. By anyone I do mean "anyone". This includes neighbors that might be nosy and hear intimacy between the two of you or even lover's quarrels, etc. You get the picture. No one here is justifying breaking any laws but I can tell you that many people do break those which are "accepted" in other parts of the world. (such as consuming alcohol without a license as a tourist). Best of luck!


----------



## Sabahan (Nov 20, 2010)

*Update*

Hi Exguy,

Would appreciate an update after your move. I am also looking at a similar situation to yours. I am being offered a position in Abu Dhabi and trying to figure out the logistics for my bf to join me if I accept the offer. From the various posts I have read, both here and on other forums, sharing an apartment is apparently not a problem. However, it is the visa and health insurance question I haven't figured out. 

Being Canadian, our government and the UAE is having a political spat right now and us poor citizens have to pay the price (literally) since the UAE has imposed a steep visa fee on Canadians, when it used to be no visas required. Hopefully, the two governments will kiss and make up soon and remove this ridiculous visa penalty on the travellers. The blame is entirely on the Canadian government for refusing to offer additional landing rights to the UAE airlines in a wrongheaded defence of Air Canada. The majority of Canadians have no sympathy for Air Canada and would choose another airline if there is an alternative.

Even if there is no visa fee, the visa run to Oman every month (I think it used to be 6 months before political spat) is quite a pain. Of course, if he finds a job, he should be able to get a residence visa. Don't know how easy it will be for him to find a job in IT and project management. He also has a teaching degree.

I will have a housing allowance and medical coverage. So, accommodation will not be an issue. Although my employer will offer medical to my spouse and dependents, they will no doubt not recognise a same-sex spouse (yes, we are legally married in Canada!) So, I am wondering how much it be for a private medical coverage.

In any case, I would love to hear how you guys are faring and any insights to share.

Best of luck to you both! Perhaps we may meet up one day in the UAE.


----------



## exguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Sabahan

Sorry for the late reply but have not check this for a while! I just arrived yesterday to Dubai so I am afraid I cannot be of great help  I am sorry, however today I had a bbq at some people's place and they were a super nice gay couple and they told me not to worry about anything at all! they live together as it seems to be something very normal flatsharing!! they have 2 bedrooms just in case but apparently you may even rent a 1 bedroom apartment as long as you are careful and do not make police to go to ur place since if that is the case they will need to do something about it, but honestly seems to be completely fine! just keep a low profile 

I am afraid I cannot be of great help as I just moved 24 hours ago but can update you how is it going!


----------



## Sabahan (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Exguy.

Interesting coincidence. Just received my job offer today. It'll be a few months before I can make the move though.

Would love to hear updates from you. Any signs of similar tensions and troubles that are spreading across the middle-east right now?

Stay in touch. Perhaps we'll meet up in Dubai.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi G?ys,

As you said keep it low profile, because the CID are very strict with gay cases specially in Malls and other very crowded places. They will ask you to join them if they feel that you are trying to attract people even if you don't.

remaaz


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Hi G?ys,
> 
> As you said keep it low profile, because the CID are very strict with gay cases specially in Malls and other very crowded places. They will ask you to join them if they feel that you are trying to attract people even if you don't.
> 
> remaaz


Hi, 

and how do they lool lile, are they like totally undercover or can one tell who they are?


----------



## josephs (Dec 17, 2011)

exguy said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are a guy couple moving to Dubai next month and we were wondering how is it like? it seems to be illegal to live together, but I guess we could be just normal flatmates no? would we need to rent a 2 bedroom apartment or it is fine with a one bedroom apartment? do we need to tip security and our maid if we get one? are there gay bars or restaurants?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi exguy, how has it being in dubai? I am moving with my partner in a few months and we are a little nervous, we both have job offers and understand the culture howver we would lvoe to hear your experiences. please email us


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

My wife and I have gay friends here and they have had no problems at all and from what are frined has told us there are underground bars that are packed,there are also a lot of middle easter guys that got married because they had to but are gay from what we have been told.

I have also seen many ment this country hold hands in public who are not gay because it culturally accetable.

Like anything when you get here check out the situation and see what you need to do to have a good life here.


----------



## josephs (Dec 17, 2011)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> My wife and I have gay friends here and they have had no problems at all and from what are frined has told us there are underground bars that are packed,there are also a lot of middle easter guys that got married because they had to but are gay from what we have been told.
> 
> I have also seen many ment this country hold hands in public who are not gay because it culturally accetable.
> 
> Like anything when you get here check out the situation and see what you need to do to have a good life here.


Thanks LONGGOOD bye, i hear next week if I have the job or not!


----------



## 21karu (Jul 19, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Same sex co-habiting is not a problem so you won't face any issues there. This is an Islamic country however and as far as I know homosexuality is not accepted religiously so public displays of affection are a definite no-no.
> 
> ...


Hey hey

We are form South Africa and really want to move to Dubai and start working there, but its so hard to find work in Dubai


----------

